# Anyone here do graphic design work?



## ssmeester (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone, We are just starting our lil farm based business. Hubby painted a sign and we would like to use the design as our logo. Can someone help me get it from a picture of the sign to a form that can be used to make business cards, letter head, vinyl banner type signs, labels for jars and egg cartons, etc? Thanks a lot. Blessings, Sandra


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I've used cheapdigitizing.com, at least, I think that's the correct e-address. They did a very good job and didn't cost a lot.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

You might try sending a PM to RockstarGraffix. Use the search feature to see some of the threads where she(?) posted examples of work.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

For quick, it can be converted into a tiff file or just have the contrast enhanced. The proper way to do it is to remake it in a vector graphics program, which allows resizing without jaggies. YOu can do that on your own if you want:

http://www.serif.com/free-graphic-design-software/

The draw-plus program will do that.


----------



## ssmeester (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

